

Text messages to replace stamps in Sweden and Denmark - capstone
http://m.thelocal.se/32436/20110307/

======
capstone
Short version: Danish service Post Danmark and Swedish postal service Posten
AB are adopting a high-tech system to make it easier to post letters, packages
and cards. Users simply text-message the word 'porto' to the number 1900. In
return they receive a unique code that is written where people would have
previously stuck a stamp. The letter or parcel is then posted as normal, and
the code is read by sorting machines just like a normal stamp.

